# Gorilla Chin/Pull-up:



## NMOY (May 16, 2006)

Do Gorilla Chinups/Pullups give your back LESS of a workout than typical chin/pullups due to the ab use, or is it really just ADDING the ab workout ontop of the back work?
  `I have recently really gotten into doing these, and happen to really enjoy them, I was just curious if it is taxing my back any less than doing the pull/chinups straight.

Thanks.

*for those that don't know:
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?Name=Gorilla+Chin/Crunch


----------



## mike456 (May 16, 2006)

it definitly takes some intensity off your lats because in the pic she is not pulling all the way up- just pull all the way up(chin over the bar) and then raise your legs for the abs.


----------



## NMOY (May 16, 2006)

yeah, I was trying to find a better pic - I definetly pullup all the way-
what a great movement


----------



## mike456 (May 16, 2006)

yea than it looks great


----------



## CowPimp (May 16, 2006)

It probably reduces the effectiveness as a back exercise to some degree because the ROM is decreased a little bit, and you have to dissipate some of the tension from the prime movers to the stabilizing musculature involved during the curling portion of the movement.  It's still probably plenty effective for a back exercise though.


----------



## GFR (May 16, 2006)

#1 rule is ignore all IRON MANS advice.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 16, 2006)

Different movement different muscles worked. The best way to find out what muscles the exercise is working is to do several sets of the same movement. Sounds stupid but it will work. If you do 3-4 sets double that do 6-8 or the magic 10 sets. But don't do anything else for your back that day, otherwise you still will be unsure.

The thing about gorillas is that it works your back in a different way because of the hold at the mid way point and the change of the angle that the weight (your body) is being lifted. For me the movement is easier than a traditional chin up/ pull up because the stablization movement at the top of the movement acts as a break for my back. When you do a traditional pull up/ chinup you usually spend less time in a contracted position (unless you stop at the top which 99% of people don't do. Gorillas also allow you to move the weight (your body) from one position to another mid way through the exercise unlike chin ups and pull ups that force you to say in the same position throughout the entire movement (if done with correct form). 
But that said I like to do them to mostly because they hit the back in a new way, from a different angle.

What you really need to try is muscle ups. Yikes! Way harder than pullups. They put pull ups in the corner and make them stand there all day.
They work your entire back like no other bodyweight movement I know.
I am trying to get better at them but I find them very hard to do.

When I do dips I do a gorilla type movement at the top but I know that is off topic...


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 17, 2006)

A thought. Wonder what Monkey Man thinks about these Gorilla chins


----------



## CowPimp (May 17, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> When I do dips I do a gorilla type movement at the top but I know that is off topic...



By the way, I did give those a try.  The long head of your triceps scream when you extend your shoulders back like that!


----------



## NMOY (May 17, 2006)

Anyone know any other fun movements like the Gorilla pullup that they really enjoy doing? I find when I have this type of multi purpose compound exercise in my workout I enjoy it a lot more. Anyone have any others? I've been lookin all around for fun functional stuff to try. I've tried dips with a leg raise type of thing, but found it took a lot away from the number of dips I can do, but it was very challenging.


----------



## CowPimp (May 17, 2006)

I love Turkish getups.  I have a good number of my clients do those and the response is always, "Why the fuck is that so hard with such little weight?!"


----------



## Bakerboy (May 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> By the way, I did give those a try.  The long head of your triceps scream when you extend your shoulders back like that!



Yeah. I find them to be a fun variation to regular dips.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 17, 2006)

NMOY said:
			
		

> Anyone know any other fun movements like the Gorilla pullup that they really enjoy doing? I find when I have this type of multi purpose compound exercise in my workout I enjoy it a lot more. Anyone have any others? I've been lookin all around for fun functional stuff to try. I've tried dips with a leg raise type of thing, but found it took a lot away from the number of dips I can do, but it was very challenging.



Are you looking for specific movements for your back?
If so I like side-to-side chin ups. Pull yourself up to one side and touch your wrist go down to a full extension then go up again to the other side. They are good for working up to muscle ups or one arm pull ups. Another cool variation on a regular pull up is to hang a towel over one side of the bar and grip it. Your other hand should be on the bar gripping it either with your palm away or facing you. Do as many as you can on one side and then switch sides.


----------



## CowPimp (May 17, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> Are you looking for specific movements for your back?
> If so I like side-to-side chin ups. Pull yourself up to one side and touch your wrist go down to a full extension then go up again to the other side. They are good for working up to muscle ups or one arm pull ups. Another cool variation on a regular pull up is to hang a towel over one side of the bar and grip it. Your other hand should be on the bar gripping it either with your palm away or facing you. Do as many as you can on one side and then switch sides.



I love towel chinups.  I have also done towel deadlifts and I do seated towel rowing as well.  I like to have both hands grabbing onto towels to focus on grip strength a bit more, but it's a good way to get in some extra pulling volume (Which most people sorely need) while getting grip training in at the same time.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I love towel chinups.  I have also done towel deadlifts and I do seated towel rowing as well.  I like to have both hands grabbing onto towels to focus on grip strength a bit more, but it's a good way to get in some extra pulling volume (Which most people sorely need) while getting grip training in at the same time.



Wow, I never thought of doing towel deadlifts or rows...


----------

